# ROFL! Gag commercial for Toyota Prius slot cars



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I haven't been around much lately (hope to get back more once school lets out) so I don't know if anyone posted this yet, but I came across it and HAD to post here--it's HILARIOUS.






--rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

THAT is Funny! speaking of the Prius, have you heard Jeff Dunhams bit on the Prius? That is hilarious. (my apologies to prius owners)


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Good stuff Rick. Glad to see your just busy.

We will be here when your ready to start in again bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

plymouth71 said:


> (my apologies to prius owners)


Don't apologize...........


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I believe the correct name for this car is the Pious


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

How boring would that be?It is funny though!


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Please everyone go buy a Hybrid, I need the gas for my Fleetwood.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ctsvowner said:


> Please everyone go buy a Hybrid, I need the gas for my Fleetwood.




Now that is freaking funny!!!!!

Thanks Dave!!!!!!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

My car is a hybrid- it burns gas and rubber! :dude:


----------

